# When did last years Christmas update come out?



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Can anyone remember when Teslas Christmas update came out last year?

Elon says this years' update is fire.

Tesla brings back Christmas Easter Egg ahead of holiday software update (teslarati.com)
Tesla's holiday software release is coming, and it will be 'lit' (teslarati.com)

Today is 

*Eleven Pipers Piping* - Eleven faithful disciples


----------



## Needsdecaf (Dec 27, 2018)

Looks like I got it on 12/11 last year. If we're talking about the release that included the natural voice commands, text support, etc.


----------



## Klaus-rf (Mar 6, 2019)

Fire??


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

That tweet got so much attention - I took it to be no more than it's going to be a hot release with some fun new stuff in it. However - tell me that any one of us here on this site don't salivate just wating on the next old point release that does nothing more than never fix some of the most fundamental bugs.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Christmas eve was 2019.40.50.1 - I was one of the first, and got it at about 1:30 AM on the 24th. The 12/11 one 2019.40.2.1, which if i recall correctly didn't have all the new cool stuff.


----------



## TrevP (Oct 20, 2015)

I’m told the official version number is 2020.50.x
We’ll see, shouldn’t be too much longer


----------



## Malaromane (Jul 5, 2020)

<sigh> I'm still waiting for 2020.48...


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I'm wondering if the Christmas update might be 48.12.1 with options disabled that they can turn on later?

It's been rolling out like crazy the last couple days.


----------



## sduck (Nov 23, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering if the Christmas update might be 48.12.1 with options disabled that they can turn on later?
> 
> It's been rolling out like crazy the last couple days.


I've been thinking the same thing. It's obvious they want everyone on 12.1 as soon as possible - the daily numbers on teslafi are nothing like what i've seen before for any release. It would be cool if they could flip a switch and we all got the new stuff all at once. Or maybe it's preprogrammed to "engage" at midnight christmas eve or something.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I bet it gains consciousness at midnight on the 24th.


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering if the Christmas update might be 48.12.1 with options disabled that they can turn on later?
> 
> It's been rolling out like crazy the last couple days.


I think greentheonly would have found some evidence of that and posted on Twitter.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Then maybe 48.12.1 is a prerequisite for the Christmas build.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

Doesn't Elon generally refer to it as the Holiday build? If so, perhaps this buys them more time. Which Holiday? Christmas, New Years, MLK day, Presidents Day?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

FRC said:


> Doesn't Elon generally refer to it as the Holiday build? If so, perhaps this buys them more time. Which Holiday? Christmas, New Years, MLK day, Presidents Day?


Probably Thanksgiving


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Rick Steinwand said:


> I'm wondering if the Christmas update might be 48.12.1 with options disabled that they can turn on later?
> 
> It's been rolling out like crazy the last couple days.


They have been rolling out an update....however I have seen nothing "Christmas" about it.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Rick Steinwand said:


> Then maybe 48.12.1 is a prerequisite for the Christmas build.


Let's pour one out for the thousands of people thinking 48.12.1 is the holiday update they've been waiting for 😝 oh the disappointment lol


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341600274197016577


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Well this seems interesting... No one else caught it...?

I suspect at this time with the sheer number of installs in the last few days. This is the update and will "unlock" at a certain time


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341627489970515968


----------



## iChris93 (Feb 3, 2017)

NickJonesS71 said:


> Well this seems interesting... No one else caught it...?
> 
> I suspect at this time with the sheer number of installs in the last few days. This is the update and will "unlock" at a certain time
> 
> ...


While I have no proof, I'm quite certain I've seen this on previous updates.


----------



## FRC (Aug 4, 2018)

I updated on Monday night to 48.12.1 and when I got in the car yesterday the normal post-updates release notes display was not on the screen. I thought that odd but just brushed it off. Now I'm starting to wonder what's going on...


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

FRC said:


> I updated on Monday night to 48.12.1 and when I got in the car yesterday the normal post-updates release notes display was not on the screen. I thought that odd but just brushed it off. Now I'm starting to wonder what's going on...


Someone else has been driving your car !!!


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

It would certainly be interesting/exciting if 2020.68.12.1 has something in it that was timed. 

That would really be a cool thing.....even if it turns out to be lame.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

It would be very interesting if there is something hidden here, but I'm not buying it. We've seen big pushes like this to get every one leveled before going on to the next version. The next version should install on top of any previous version out there, so I will note this is an interesting concept of leveling everyone up. 

Plus I don't think they'd ever just give us BAM - it's there. They want you to see the emails and pop ups that your friends and neighbors are getting it before you, then you have to wait your turn and then even further you have to sit and wait first for it to download, then next to install, but yet you know not to get in the car or open the door and the rest of your family is waiting on you to come sit back down to dinner.


----------



## Briggs (Aug 10, 2019)

I have a pic of last year's update. I received it on 12/24. That one specifically had the text "Unwrapping present". Other updates don't say this. They say things like "Updating autopilot" or "Encrypting data".


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Briggs said:


> I have a pic of last year's update. I received it on 12/24. That one specifically had the text "Unwrapping present". Other updates don't say this. They say things like "Updating autopilot" or "Encrypting data".


Excellent @Briggs.

Thanks for answering the question.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

GDN said:


> It would be very interesting if there is something hidden here, but I'm not buying it. We've seen big pushes like this to get every one leveled before going on to the next version. The next version should install on top of any previous version out there, so I will note this is an interesting concept of leveling everyone up.
> 
> Plus I don't think they'd ever just give us BAM - it's there. They want you to see the emails and pop ups that your friends and neighbors are getting it before you, then you have to wait your turn and then even further you have to sit and wait first for it to download, then next to install, but yet you know not to get in the car or open the door and the rest of your family is waiting on you to come sit back down to dinner.


Leveling up? Is that from Tesla?

What is BAM?


----------



## NIGHTHAWK017 (Jan 19, 2017)

I got 2029.40.50.1 on 12/24/19 around 2:19a.m.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

NIGHTHAWK017 said:


> I got 2029.40.50.1 on 12/24/19 around 2:19a.m.


Excellent info @NIGHTHAWK017 . Looks like there are two folks in the past that got their update on 12/24.

I see a pattern forming.

Thanks for answering the question.


----------



## M3OC Rules (Nov 18, 2016)

Actually 3 in this thread and I can tell you I got it on the 24th last year as well.


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

NickJonesS71 said:


> Well this seems interesting... No one else caught it...?
> 
> I suspect at this time with the sheer number of installs in the last few days. This is the update and will "unlock" at a certain time
> 
> ...


I'm pretty sure that case is wrong, it WILL be, not is.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

M3OC Rules said:


> Actually 3 in this thread and I can tell you I got it on the 24th last year as well.


Thanks @M3OC Rules. Excellent info.

Yep...That makes 3.

There is definitely a pattern here.

Thanks for answering the question.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

I got a release on the 24th last year too, but I recall nothing special in it, maybe an easter egg? It wasn't a big hot "Lit" release or even a Holiday release. v10 dropped back in September of 2019, all other releases were enhancements to that.

We've never really had a "Holiday" release before. I truly think Elon has been smoking a little more lately. However, with the build up of this release as "Holiday" and as "Lit" - I truly expect it to be v11 with some major differences in it. If not then we know it is simply Elon smoking more than usual.

We have never received a truly big release with major UI or functionality changes at Christmas.

I just keep going on record so you all can prove me wrong, but it is V11 or bust.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

GDN said:


> I got a release on the 24th last year too, but I recall nothing special in it, maybe an easter egg? It wasn't a big hot "Lit" release or even a Holiday release. v10 dropped back in September of 2019, all other releases were enhancements to that.
> 
> We've never really had a "Holiday" release before. I truly think Elon has been smoking a little more lately. However, with the build up of this release as "Holiday" and as "Lit" - I truly expect it to be v11 with some major differences in it. If not then we know it is simply Elon smoking more than usual.
> 
> ...


Wasn't the "jingle bell" turn signal a Christmas/Holiday update?

What about the "Ho Ho Ho" voice command? Wasn't that a Christmas/Holiday update?

I never use them, but it was a nice gesture from Tesla. Mercedes / Porsche / Bugatti owners didn't get anything.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Garlan Garner said:


> Wasn't the "jingle bell" turn signal a Christmas/Holiday update?


Could have been, but that is what I'm trying to say, that was a simple easter egg. Elon has built this up too much this year to be another easter egg. Also if they put a major version out each year then v11 is about 3 months behind, so I expect nothing less than a major release.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

GDN said:


> Could have been, but that is what I'm trying to say, that was a simple easter egg. Elon has built this up too much this year to be another easter egg. Also if they put a major version out each year then v11 is about 3 months behind, so I expect nothing less than a major release.


I'm not expecting anything like V11 for Christmas. Tesla needs to watch and pay attention to V11 carefully and slowly IMO.

Another Easter egg would be just fine with me.

Wait a min - I don't want an Easter egg for Christmas. That's for Easter.

How about a Christmas egg?


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

More importantly.....

I'm trying to watch and see if Tesla actually can rollout an update to the entire fleet in a day or two. I believe they can....but can they?


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Garlan Garner said:


> More importantly.....
> 
> I'm trying to watch and see if Tesla actually can rollout an update to the entire fleet in a day or two. I believe they can....but can they?
> 
> ...


They can hit the whole fleet several times a day if they wanted and run the sniffer all day long - their releases come from AWS unless something has changed recently. They likely come from many AWS sites all around the world.


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

tivoboy said:


> I'm pretty sure that case is wrong, it WILL be, not is.


🤷🏽‍♂️


----------



## tivoboy (Mar 24, 2017)

NickJonesS71 said:


> 🤷🏽‍♂️


It's either will be, or is being but not is unwrapped. That a tesla prompt in English and the same prompt in German aren't in harmony doesn't surprise me at all. Nor that Google translate can't properly parse the nuances of some languages and their myriad cases.


----------



## Long Ranger (Jun 1, 2018)

GDN said:


> I got a release on the 24th last year too, but I recall nothing special in it, maybe an easter egg?


Hmm, if only we had some kind of thread that captured this type of thing...
https://teslaownersonline.com/threads/software-v10-2-2019-40-50-latest-2019-40-50-7.15037/
I also received 2019.40.50.1 on the 24th last year. It actually had lots of goodies, traffic light visualizations, natural language voice recognition, text messaging, new games, etc.


----------



## GDN (Oct 30, 2017)

Well there it is - it was a big release and even noted as "The Christmas Eve Update" which was likely added by a Moderator, but indeed maybe it shall be declared we have a Christmas release going forward (and maybe I was the only naysayer to begin with).

I will say this, I do recall being very sick last year at Christmas, maybe more than you want to know, but I even cancelled my Christmas plans.) So it may be saying something that I recall I was sick, but not what was in the new SW. Also reviewing those notes, I know I didn't have HW3.0 - so nothing beneficial for me there and Camping mode is likely one of the few things I got out of that other than a voice command or two. I've never texted from the car, I've never played any of those games.) Here is truly hoping for a very Merry Christmas Tesla SW release (with something meangingful in it - like v11).


----------



## corsair (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey all,

I've been following along with this thread for a bit and I wanted to step in and provide some additional clarifications/observations.

Since last year, the "unwrapping" message displayed has always been activated during the date range in which Tesla believes the Holiday update will be pushed globally and is not related to any particular update (nor bundled with the update files itself). It is simply a string located in one of the update scripts that is displayed during the update installation process and the values of these strings are updated a few times throughout the year.

This can be seen with the following tweet from last year, where similar to this year with 2020.48.12.1, the unwrapping message was displayed on an update prior to the holiday update but nothing within said update (2019.40.2.3) contained the holiday update features:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1209032267927965696
To add to this, Teslascope receives the full release notes files for all versions and nothing relating to the holiday update was found in 2020.48.12.1. While Tesla could essentially activate a "feature toggle" and add flags to all vehicles to make hidden release note sections appear, this would have required heavily over-engineering the release notes code and not be worthwhile development-wise for a one-off release.

While details of it won't be published until January in a research paper (this was shared with me by green), the 2020.48.12.1 update was pushed to all vehicles because of a security flaw/exploit (now resolved) and thus it was important for Tesla to get it to all vehicles new and old. This likely unexpected scenario is what led to the potential delay in getting the update out yesterday.

So to conclude:

2020.48.12.1 is *not* the holiday update nor will anything magically appear/activate to provide additional functionality and features.
2020.48.12.1 was pushed rapidly due to a security flaw/exploit that appears to have impacted all models.
The unwrapped message simply appears during the date range in which Tesla hopes to get the holiday update out.
The holiday update is still coming soon to a vehicle near you.


----------



## littlD (Apr 17, 2016)

The Voice Commands List started the same day the 2019 Christmas release (2019.40.50.1) occurred, Dec 24, 2019 early in the morning.

And of course, the rest is history.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

corsair said:


> Hey all,
> 
> The holiday update is still coming soon to a vehicle near you.


Soon as in "After the holidays"?

2 more days until any holiday update will be very early for next year.


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Jingle bells turn signal came out Dec 23rd 2017.
(19) Watch Tesla's Secret Santa Mode! Easter Egg with Icy Roads, Reindeer, Jingle Bells and More - YouTube

Oh well......empty Tesla stockings for us all.

We must have been naughty this year....


----------



## corsair (Apr 15, 2019)

Garlan Garner said:


> Soon as in "After the holidays"?
> 
> 2 more days until any holiday update will be very early for next year.


I think the update was intended to be released yesterday but is likely running a little behind schedule due to the security fixes taking priority. It looks like Elon has confirmed this as they are just applying the finishing touches and resolving last-minute bugs.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1341904230400061441


Garlan Garner said:


> Jingle bells turn signal came out Dec 23rd 2017.
> (19) Watch Tesla's Secret Santa Mode! Easter Egg with Icy Roads, Reindeer, Jingle Bells and More - YouTube
> 
> Oh well......empty Tesla stockings for us all.
> ...


That just means the update will need to be especially nice to balance the naughty out!


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

Tesla is 'ironing out a few bugs' in big holiday update, Elon Musk says it's still coming - Electrek

"So many things you want and some you didn't know you wanted." - Elon

"Excited" - Garlan


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

2020.48.25 is starting to make it's appearance!

https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2020.48.25/release-notes

https://electrek.co/2020/12/24/tesla-launches-3-new-video-games-arcade-platform/


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

NickJonesS71 said:


> 2020.48.25 is starting to make it's appearance!
> 
> https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2020.48.25/release-notes
> 
> https://electrek.co/2020/12/24/tesla-launches-3-new-video-games-arcade-platform/


Nice...nothing really for Christmas...but no complaints from me. At least my Tesla stocking won't be empty. LOL


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Garlan Garner said:


> Nice...nothing really for Christmas...but no complaints from me. At least my Tesla stocking won't be empty. LOL


I think we're still waiting on full release notes. I'm sure there are more useful features that just the games


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

NickJonesS71 said:


> I think we're still waiting on full release notes. I'm sure there are more useful features that just the games


Indeed there is more.

https://www.notateslaapp.com/software-updates/version/2020.48.25/release-notes


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Garlan Garner said:


> Indeed there is more.


They are updating then, when I posted the original link there were no details at all.

I'm checking out now until my car gets the update. She's in winter storage. I want the rest to be a surprise in 4 months when she's done hibernating 😂😂


----------



## Garlan Garner (May 24, 2016)

NickJonesS71 said:


> They are updating then, when I posted the original link there were no details at all.
> 
> I'm checking out now until my car gets the update. She's in winter storage. I want the rest to be a surprise in 4 months when she's done hibernating 😂😂


Why? Why is your car in storage?


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

Garlan Garner said:


> Why? Why is your car in storage?


Sounds depressing....


----------



## NickJonesS71 (May 11, 2020)

Garlan Garner said:


> Why is your car in storage?


Snow salt and the unstoppable effects of rusted parts. She goes away to stay nice and clean for the winter each year. I prefer SUVs for the winter anyway. I'm super OCD with clean vehicles and dragging snow and dirty slush into the mint clean interior just isn't for me


----------



## Kizzy (Jul 25, 2016)

We’re past the time when the earliest of us got updates, so my answer to that is now moot. I would like to say that it was the first version of 10.2 we received.

I’m wondering if we’re moving to 10.3 or if we’re going to move along from the “Forever on X/10” that Apple did. 🙃

I’m wondering a bit about the loss of the Tesla T logo. It’s a handy place to get the mileage info and stuff. I wonder if it has anything to do with removing access to enter codes (when you press and hold the logo). Okay, I’m way off topic. I’ll stop now.


----------

